# Solved: can not send email from Palm Treo



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

Guys,
I just picked up a Palm Treo Pro and I want one of my email accounts off my server. I figure no problem. I can receive email but I can't send emails. I have the POP3 setting correct incoming pop.domainname.com and outgoing smtp.domainname.com. I hope I don't have to purchase exchange mailbox?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Does the smtp server use SSL for authentication?


----------



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

I had to select SSL for authentication and presto it work...

Thank you.
Your the man...


----------

